# Mpg On A Mondeao



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

What would be considered a reasonable MPG? I travel 70 miles a day to and from work. Of that, about 5 miles is rural roads (no more then about 35-40MPH the rest is on an a road at about 65-70 MPH. Im currantly getting 57.9 MPG at an average speed of 49MPH and nearly 600 miles to a tank. Comparing that to my old mondeo which was a 2LTR petrol i've halved my fuel bill. Is this MPG normal, or is the computer telling fibs?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say being an oil burner, that's about right. I got high 40's when I had a Mark 5 Golf GT TDI for a week and I was touching 3 figures a lot of the time.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just done a quick google and the official combined figure is 47mpg. Sounds pretty much spot on to me.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

i've got a 2.0 TDCi 130 Mondeo and I get somewhere between 38 and 44 mpg but I tend to do a lot a farting around driving around town and short distances to gigs that I'd walk to, if I didn't have to haul a load of gear with me.

57 is excellent though and is probably down to your long trips and decent average speed. I think mine is usually somewhere around 30-33mph.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Is this MPG normal, or is the computer telling fibs?


The computer in my Volvo tells fibs - it says 37mpg but when I fill it up I calculate 33mpg. Whereas the computer on my Landrover says 37mpg and it actually is 37mpg

I guess some computers are more accurate than others. Even if you allow for 10% error you should still be getting in the 50's


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the trick for economy is not to go over 3000 revs in any gear wherever possible. The new Mundano (had one on the back of the truck already







) should give 50+ mpg if you stick to 60 mph crusing.

My new Transit is turning out a poor 30mpg but it does do a lot of round town, then hammering down the d/c's (we don't have many mways here, got it to 105mph last night







) and an awful lot of towing.

My petrol Jazz turns in a healthy 48 mpg for everyday driving but I did a run up to Newcastle and I was on my own in no hurry so I stuck to max of 60 mph and it turned out 63mpg! bugger me tho it's boring driving like a grandad!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> the trick for economy is not to go over 3000 revs in any gear wherever possible. The new Mundano (had one on the back of the truck already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought you had to be over 55 to drive a jazz?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I feel it mate, I can tell you!

btw should have been my *710's* jazz


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I feel it mate, I can tell you!
> 
> btw should have been my *710's* jazz


aahhh, i see


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What's a Jazz??


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> What's a Jazz??


A small hatchback from Honda primarily designed for 710's and oaps!!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

little honda Paul, best small car you can buy by a mile!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> What's a Jazz??


a honda jazz, a car for women and old people. dont think they have a 5th gear, or indicators, oh and usually has a small dog on the parcel shelf as standard


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they don't have a parcel shelf







but yes not really a* man's *car esp when you get the mettalic pink version (btw hers is silver tf!)!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> they don't have a parcel shelf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and they have the advantage of running......and running......and running


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

There's an old dear near us who has bought the pink one!!!


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

my mrs has a 1.5 dci 80 megane, hammers up and down the m1 at 85+ mph everyday and it still does 56mpg. I think she squeezed nearly 700 miles out of an 11 gallon tank recently too


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

strange_too said:


> I would say being an oil burner, that's about right. I got high 40's when I had a Mark 5 Golf GT TDI for a week and I was touching 3 figures a lot of the time.


I've had one of these (Golf 2.0 GT TDi) for three years now, and it has always averaged around 57mpg. I'm sure if I lived in the middle of London it would be worse, but in mixed driving I think that's exceptionally good. 140bhp, 60 in about 9 seconds, perfectly comfortable for any length of journey, handles decently, and all for a similar price to a stupid, stupid, oh my God what's wrong with people Prius which is slower, less economical in real use, and significantly poopier in every department apart from dealer service (at which Toyota excel (mum has a Yaris), and VW massively suck).

There, I don't that that really answers anyone's question, but I feel better for sharing!









S.

PS. Don't get me wrong - it's still a farty diesel hatchback, I'm not a hopelessly deluded Golf-worshipper...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> my mrs has a 1.5 dci 80 megane, hammers up and down the m1 at 85+ mph everyday and it still does 56mpg. I think she squeezed nearly 700 miles out of an 11 gallon tank recently too


that is good going!


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> johnbrigade said:
> 
> 
> > my mrs has a 1.5 dci 80 megane, hammers up and down the m1 at 85+ mph everyday and it still does 56mpg. I think she squeezed nearly 700 miles out of an 11 gallon tank recently too
> ...


I'd probably have one myself, but it's a bit small and a bit slow as well. And by slow I mean perfectly respectable really


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought a non turbo 1900 diesel Seat for work, to make the most of the mileage allowances, and over nearly two years it's done an average of 55mpg in 35k miles of well mixed motoring.

Don't thrash them and change the fuel and air filters often.

Still nice to drive something you can overtake in at the weekend...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Back to the original post.....sounds about right.....as usual fuel consumption depends upon many factors like speed, distance, temperature, lead foot etc.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

upto 58.4mpg now


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Im currantly getting 57.9 MPG at an average speed of 49MPH and nearly 600 miles to a tank.


I'm guessing its a 13 gallon tank or thereabouts (60 litres) - 57.9mpg would give you more than 750 out of a tank. Or, 600 miles out of a tank equals 46mpg.

Can't be both unless the tank is only 47 litres.

Anyway, even a figure like 46mpg is pretty respectable.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Im currantly getting 57.9 MPG at an average speed of 49MPH and nearly 600 miles to a tank.
> ...


i've not averaged this for a full tank yet. had some moterway miles on the other tank. the tank is indeed a 60litre one robert. i have 124 miles left, and i am on 638 miles so far


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

have you got a new james bond mondeo?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> have you got a new james bond mondeo?


no....thats not coming until next june! its a 2004 1.9 tdci 130 john


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

same as mine then - 6 speed? They're 2.0 litre (or 1997 cc or something) 16v common rail engines - i don't get anywhere near 58

in fact, mine needs filling up again today at 460 miles and has apparently only done 38mpg on this tank.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

johnbrigade said:


> same as mine then - 6 speed? They're 2.0 litre (or 1997 cc or something) 16v common rail engines - i don't get anywhere near 58
> 
> in fact, mine needs filling up again today at 460 miles and has apparently only done 38mpg on this tank.


Have you been wearing your ACME 1 TON shoes again John?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yeah, same as yours, 6 speed......although i dont do a lot of town driving. just a roads with a not a lot of traffic at 3am in the morning


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


That is good going. Sounds like your computer is telling the truth.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

pg tips said:


> bugger me tho it's boring driving like a grandad!


But much safer and much less stressful. I try and stick to the speed limit on all roads, means I don't have to worry about the cops even though I know all the local ones and can get away with a ticket here or there. It gives me more time to watch the road and surroundings and plan ahead. If I was over there I would probably go for the Advanced Motorist gig. I have the books and try and follow their suggestions.

I do fall off the wagon occasionally though. See other post about 88 in a 65.











johnbrigade said:


> have you got a new james bond mondeo?


There's something just wrong with that, please tell me it's not for real?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

in casino royale, bond gets to some island some-where, and gets a hire car (i think) and its a mondeo. at that point, the new mondeo wan't launched, so its just product placement (as well as the scene when he mentions that his watch is an omega and not a rolex) (it also made me realise that i had been mis-pronouncing omega)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you learn not to trust fuel gauges in my job. I don't know how many times I've heard "it can't be out of fuel it's still showing a 1/4 on the gauge"


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> you learn not to trust fuel gauges in my job. I don't know how many times I've heard "it can't be out of fuel it's still showing a 1/4 on the gauge"


That happened to me a few years ago in a 1995 mondeo which was about 3 years old. Loss of power and cutting out on the M74. I called the RAC to attend my 'breakdown' who came out and put 5 litres in it. I was convinced it showed 1/4 when I 'broke down'. He told me that these cars had a reputation for the gauge sticking at 1/4. I assumed he was just being kind and sparing my blushes


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

> I assumed he was just being kind and sparing my blushes


Nah probably not, it happens a lot in all honesty, pug 307's are the latest to have sticky gauges!


----------

